# Heute Teufel E300 gekauft habe aber Kein Bass Hilfe !



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebes Community,

entlich nach langem warten und überlegen ist heute mein E300 angekommen.

Habe bis jetzt schon alles angeschlossen nur bekomme ich kein Bass vom Subwofer rein gar nix. Von den 2 hinteren Satelliten und vom Center nur die Links und rechts vorne aber jetzt kommts wenn ich unter Windows 7 den Test durschlaufen lasse oder über Realtek bekomme ich von allen Satalitten Ton und Bass.

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie bekomme ich Sound aus meinen anderen Satelliten & Bass. Bitte helft mir . 

Hatte vorher ein 2.1 System. Boxen sind an Mainboard dran.

GrEEtz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Im Realtek-Treiber gibt es irgendwo einen Punkt "Vollspektrumlautsprecher" oder so ähnlich. Der darf nicht aktiviert sein. Und wenn du irgendwo eine LFE-Frequenz oder Crossoverfrequenz einstellen/aktivieren kannst muss diese aktiviert sein und auf 150Hz eingestellt werden.

EDIT: glückwunsch zum neuen Soundsystem!


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Estmal Danke .

Ich habe jetzt Realtek deinstalliert weil ich es ja eigentlich nicht brauche ^^

Soll ich es installieren oder kann ich das auch ohne das Programm lösen ? Und das mit der LFW-Frequenz kannst du mir das genauer erklären habe keine Ahnung in diesem Thema bitteee 

Danke dir.

GrEEtz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Wie du hast Realtek deinstalliert? Hast du denn eine andere Soundkarte? Wenn nicht brauchst du doch das Treibermenü von Realtek um die Soundkarte einstellen zu können.
Zur LFE-Frequenz: Damit bestimmst du die Frequenz bei der die Soundkarte das Signal für den Subwoofer "abzweigt". Wenn du die auf 150Hz (wie von Teufel für das E300 empfohlen) stellst werden alle Frequenzen über 150Hz an die Satelliten-Lautsprecher übertragen, alles unter 150Hz an den Subwoofer. Wenn du die Frequenz zu niedrig einstellst bekommt der Subwoofer zu viele Frequenzen ab die er aufgrund der Trägheit seiner großen Membran nicht mit normalem Pegel wiedergeben kann, es entsteht ein Frequenzloch. Wenn du die LFE-Frequenz zu hoch einstellst gehen Frequenzen an die Satelliten, die sich aufgrund ihrer geringen Größe (und damit Membranfläche) nicht wiedergeben können, es entsteht wiederrum ein Frequenzloch.

Aber ich bin mir garnicht sicher ob Realtek-Onboard-Sound die LFE-Frequenz ändern kann oder ob sie da festgelegt ist.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Nein ich habe die Boxen ans Mainboard angeschlossen also On-Board. Dafür brauche ich kein Realtek 

Könntest du mir vll per Team Viewer helfen ?

Ich bekomme einfach keinen Sound 

Vielen Dank das du dir Zeit nimmst.

GrEEtz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Was hast du denn dann für Onboard-Sound?


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn dann für Onboard-Sound?



Sorry habe deine Frgae nicht verstanden.

Habe ganz normalen on-Board 5.1 eingang.

Die Treiber sind von Microsoft.

GrEEtz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

DIe Microsoft-Treiber kannst du aber vergessen. Wenn du Realtek HD onboard-Sound hast brauchst du auch das Realtek-Menü um die Karte richtig einstellen zu können. Die Windows-Bord-Mittel sind, sagen wir mal sehr beschränkt. Also installier das Realtek-Menü wieder (am besten gleich die aktuellste Version von der Realtek-Homepage)


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

o.K habe Realtek installiert so wenn ich den Test mache bekomme ich Bass und aus fast allen Satelitten Sound außer den hinteren 2. Aber beim Musik/Video abspielen wieder nur aus den 2 Vorderen links & rechts.

Mfg


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Musik und Videos (außer natürlich 5.1-DVDs) sind auch nur in Stereo abgemischt, da soll nur aus den vorderen Lautsprechern Sound rauskommen! Wenn du bei Musik aus allen 5 Lautsprechern Ton haben willst (was eigentlich unsinn ist ) musst du upmixing aktivieren, ob es das aber bei Realtek gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

ok und was ist mit dem Bass ?

Ich bekomme keinen wenn ich Musik abspiele.

GrEEtz


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

am besten machst du mal screenshots von deinem Realtek-Menü, dann kann ich dir sagen was los ist.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

So habe mal par Bilder gemacht , wenn du magst können wirs auch per Teamviewer machen.

GrEEtz


----------



## querinkin (17. Januar 2010)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> So habe mal par Bilder gemacht , wenn du magst können wirs auch per Teamviewer machen.
> 
> GrEEtz


Möglicherweise ist dein Problem das Gleiche was ich hatte. Ich musste bei mir Vollspektrumlautsprecher auswählen damit der Subwoofer (Bass) funktionierte. Musste das bei der Lautsprecherkonfiguration (dein 2-tes Bild) aktivieren. Probier das  aus. Vielleicht hilfs. 

Edit: Habe mir jetzt gerade die Anschlüsse vom E300 angesehen und festgestellt, dass ich oben mist erzählt habe. xD


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Für teamviewer ist mir das jetz zu spät ^^ ich guck nebenbei noch bissl film...Nimm die Haken bei  "Lautsprecher mit vollem Frequenzspektrum" raus, dann müsste der Subwoofer funktionieren. Deine Satelliten haben nämlich kein volles Frequenzspektrum sondern nur Mittel- und Hochton


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Komisch immernoch kein Bass ich habe jetzt auch noch Gegoogelt und habe das auch schon versucht auch nix. Überhaupt kein Ton vom Subwofer nur die 3 vorderen Lautsprecher gehen jetzt .

Das mit Vollspektrumlautsprecher habe ich net gefunden .

Hier was ich schongemacht habe : 



> Wenn ihr unter euren Soundeinstellungen auf die Lautsprecher geht und dann auf Konfigurieren, kommt ihr zur Auswahl eures Soundsystems. Dort einfach das 5.1 Surround auswählen und auf weiter. Das nächste Fenster mit weiter überspringen. Jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt: Ihr müsst sagen, dass ihr KEINE VOLLSPEKTRUM LAUTSPRECHER habt. Und zwar weder vorne noch hinten. Denn so geht Windwos davon aus, dass die Boxen selber nicht im Stande sind Bass wiederzugeben. Dann nochmal auf Weiter und dann Fertig stellen. Und dann müsst ihr nur noch die Lautsprecherausfüllung und die Bassverwaltung unter "Lautsprecher --> Eigenschaften --> Erweiterungen" aktiviern und das Problem müsste gegessen sein.



Ich werd noch wahnsinnig .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





die beiden rot umrandeten Haken müssen weg.
Und du musst den Haken bei "Bass-Management aktivieren" rein machen.


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Januar 2010)

Bist mit deinem Problem nicht allein. Schau mal hier: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...sung-realtek-hd-audio-5-1-mit-vista-win7.html

und hier: 
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=688354

oder hier: 
Realtek HD Audio + 5.1 mit Vista/Win7 - Google-Suche

Scheint ein Problem mit dem Treibern zu bestehen, das Realtek bisher nicht lösen konnte.

Eine neue Soundkarte wäre die einfachste Lösung. Wer weiß, wann Realtek die Bugs in den Treibern beheben kann.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Oh mann ......

Muss ich mir ernsthaft eine neue Soundkarte holen. Bin zur zeit sowas von pleite  .

Habe auch schon die 2 Häkchen weg gemacht und Bass-managment aktiviert bringt auch nix  .

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden : Entweder ich steige auf Windows XP oder ich muss mir eine neue Soundkarte holen ?

Mfg


----------



## .::ASDF::. (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich hab so ein ähnliches Problem. Bei dem Windows 7 Lautsprecher Test wird alles richtig erkannt, wenn ich aber irgendwas Spiel/Film/Musik abspiele kommt kein Bass. Erst wenn ich den Cinchstecker aus dem Sub-Kanal am Subwoofer ziehe kommt was. Das kannst ja auch mal ausprobieren.

Mfg ASDF


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Hilft alles nix , naja muss mir dann wohl eine Soundkarte holen eine von Asus .

Aber dann müsste es 100% funktionieren unter Windows 7 oder , nicht das ich die umsonst kaufe .

GrEEtz


----------



## Blutstoff (17. Januar 2010)

xb@x360 schrieb:


> Hilft alles nix , naja muss mir dann wohl eine Soundkarte holen eine von Asus .
> 
> Aber dann müsste es 100% funktionieren unter Windows 7 oder , nicht das ich die umsonst kaufe .
> 
> GrEEtz


 
Wenn du richtigen 5.1-Sound unter Win7 genießen möchtest, kommst du momentan nicht an einer neue Soundkarte vorbei. Mit einer Asus kannst du schon mal nichts verkehrt machen.
Die hier sollte reichen. heise online-Preisvergleich: ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z) / Deutschland


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

> Aber dann müsste es 100% funktionieren unter Windows 7 oder , nicht das ich die umsonst kaufe .



Da brauchst du dir eigentlich keine Sorgen machen, ich habe eine Asus Xonar D1 unter Win7 x64 am Laufen, natürlich in Verbindung mit dem Teufel E300  alles funktioniert völlig ohne Probleme und klingt klasse.
Du kannst natürlich alternativ zur Xonar DX greifen wenn du lieber eine SoKa für den PCIe-Slot willst


----------



## piopakk (17. Januar 2010)

I habe da auch subwoofer probleme mit meiner Teufel E100. Da kommt einfach kein bass raus. Nur sehr wenig in den test programme.

Habe eine X-fi soundkart von creative, jedoch auch mit onboard RealtekHD versucht. Nirgendswie bass.

Habe einfach alles probiert, neue und alte treiber, Windows 7 und Windows XP. Nichts funktioniert. Aber komischer weise nicht mit WinXP..

Meine erfahrungen erzählen mir es sind treiber probleme bei Realtek und Creative.


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte da noch eine frage un zwar sind die Kabel am Ende recht dick , passen die überhaupt alle nebeneinander auf der Soundkarte ASUS Xonar DX ? 

GrEEtz


----------



## rytme (17. Januar 2010)

Versuchs ma mit dem Bass Management


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (17. Januar 2010)

Die Klinkenstecker passend tatsächlich nicht ohne weiteres in die Soundkarten. dem kannst du aber ganz leicht entgegenwirken indem du dir ein Messer nimmst und die dicke Gummi-Isolierung der Klinkenstecker *etwas* dünner machst. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert. Aber mach nicht zu viel Gummi ab, wenn du Kupferdrähte siehst war es zu viel


----------



## xb@x360 (17. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Die Klinkenstecker passend tatsächlich nicht ohne weiteres in die Soundkarten. dem kannst du aber ganz leicht entgegenwirken indem du dir ein Messer nimmst und die dicke Gummi-Isolierung der Klinkenstecker *etwas* dünner machst. Hat bei mir wunderbar funktioniert. Aber mach nicht zu viel Gummi ab, wenn du Kupferdrähte siehst war es zu viel



Aha also hatte ich schon recht , gut Danke werde dann müssen die Stecker wohl etwas abnehmen ^^. 

Warst wieder mal ne große Hilfe  

GrEETz


----------



## Blutstoff (18. Januar 2010)

Oder einfach für 2,50 € pro Stück drei neue kaufen, die passen.


----------



## xb@x360 (20. Februar 2010)

Ich raste noch aus bitte bittte helt mir heute ist entlich meine Asus Xonar DX Karte gekommen voll Happy baute ich Sie in meinen Rechner doch sehe da wieder kein Bass.

Nix der Subwoffer gibt nix von sich gar nix.

Alle anderen 5 Satelitten reagieren doch der Subwofer nicht was nun ?

Hmm langsam bereue ich aber den Kauf der Anlage seit dem Tag an seit dem ich Sie besitze funktioniert Sie nicht Leute bitte helft mir ihr wisst sicherlich wie demütigend es ist wenn etwas sehr teures (Für mich teuer da Schüler) gekauft wird und es einfach nicht funktioniert)

Danke


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

Hast du Flexbass aktiviert und alle Lautsprechetr auf "klein" eingestellt? Außerdem die Trennfrequenz beim Teufel E300 auf 150Hz eingestellt? Dann sollte der Subwoofer einwnadfrei funktionieren.


----------



## xb@x360 (20. Februar 2010)

Habe jetzt diesen Flexbass aktiviert und die Lautspreher auf klein gestellt.

So erstmal dazu Danke. Der Subwoffer spielt jetzt mit doch nicht so wie ich erhoffte habe er gibt mit einfach kein wie soll ich sagen "Boom" Der Subwoofer haut nicht rein & ich denke nicht das das E300 nur so wenig zu bieten hat 

Ich wette es liegt an den Einstellungen am System nicht an den Boxen wenn wir das Problem jetzt noch lösen könnten wärst du für mich der größte damit du es etwas leichter hast habe ich mal par Screenshots gemacht wenn du magst kannst du meinen Pc auch mal per TeamViewer so konfigurieren wie bei dir.

 Danke nochmals


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

Für Musikwiedergabe:
Samplingfrequenz: 44.1Khz
Audiokanal: 6 Channels
GX Modus aus

wenn dir der Bass dann immernoch zu wenig ist solltest du probieren den Bass-Regler am Subwoofer höher zu stellen bis dir das Ergebnis gefällt. Wenn auch das nicht funktioniert sitzt du in einer stehenden Welle, dann musst du probieren dich etwas weiter nach hinten oder vorn zu setzen, dann müsste der Tiefton stärker werden. Wenn das der Fall ist muss der Subwoofer anschließend besser im Raum positioniert werden.


----------



## xb@x360 (20. Februar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Für Musikwiedergabe:
> Samplingfrequenz: 44.1Khz
> Audiokanal: 6 Channels
> GX Modus aus
> ...



Der Bass Regler ist schon die ganze Zeit auf der letzten Stufe. Aber wenn du es hier hören würdest es klinkt nicht nach einem 300€ System mein Cuseng Besitz dieses Logitech X 210 und der Subwofer ist 1/8 kleiner als meiner aber er bei ihm klingt es so gut ich habe jetzt Insgesamt mit der Soundkarte+Kabel+Boxen ca 370€ gezahlt und das möchte ich genießen.

Wenn das alles war was dir persönlich einfäät dann danke ich dir aus tiefstem Herzen ich  schätze es sehr.

Ich bin davon überzeugt das irgendwo ein kleiner Fehler im System es nur ein kleiner der mit den Spaß verdirbt m, nur welcher ?

Ich danke allen die mir geholfen haben oder helfen.



GrEETz
*
*


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (20. Februar 2010)

Hast du mal versucht den Subwoofer anders im Raum zu platzieren? Wenn der Subwoofer ungünstig steht kann es durchaus passieren, dass sich der Schall komplett auslöscht und man dann an der Hörposition sogut wie nichts vom Subwoofer hört, es aber 1-2m weiter weg extrem basslastig klingt. Ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass es daran liegt, denn den Treiber solltest du nun genauso eingestellt haben wie ich und wenn du im Musik-Player nichts falsch eingestellt hast sollte der Subwoofer sehr kräftig mitspielen wenn er voll aufgedreht ist. Meiner steht auf 3/5-Stellung und macht bei basslastiger Musik sehr viel druck.


----------

